

A Theory of Beautiful Code - tonystubblebine
http://dev.hubspot.com/bid/8027/A-Theory-of-Beautiful-Code

======
jamesbritt
More of an assertion than a theory, and with a few handy-wavy examples rather
than any specific explanations.

~~~
tonystubblebine
It made me think a bit, especially about the types of code I find beautiful.
Also in the comments there was some back and forth about regex interpreters
which exposed two ways of looking at this. Is beautiful code beautiful because
of it's internals or is it beautiful because of it's externals and what it
allows?

